# Adrenaline report



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

It has been a very busy few weeks for us!! Adrenaline has ran several charters and BP had picked us back up for bird studies. Misty has been steady as well, but most of what we have had on both boats were 4-6 hr trips with the norm of BBs, triggers, whities, throw back groupersthumbdown and a ton of the red guys. Adrenaline picked up a late 8hr yesterday with a group of three who wanted to tug on some jacks, so off we went. It looked like a bathtub out there, it was beautiful!! Plan was to hit the jacks quick and have some daylight left to DD. That changed pretty quick when the customers saw the size of the jacks I had them on. We ended up playing with them for WAY too long but still managed a couple fast drops with the electrics. We had a 6hr walk on today with the normal plan of bumping bottom around the trysler grounds so I didn't bring the camera but I wish I would have. We loaded the boat with nice BBs and triggers but this one kid was begging me to put him on some jacks. I caved and figured I would scout one of my trophy snapper holes that sometimes holds nice jacks. When we pulled up the bottom machine lit up like a christmas tree at Disney Land. On the first drop 15-25lbs snappers were hitting the deck left and right. We played around there for awhile and called it a day but I really missed some nice photo ops. On a side note, I am closing on a 65ft headboat tommorow that will be capable of 2-3 day tuna trips, corporate parties, and regular party boat trips ranging from 4-10hrs with a capacity of 60 persons. So if your ready to go fishing, we are the only people you need to call for any type of trip! Enjoy the pics!

ADRENALINE FISHING CHARTERS
(251) 747-6712


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

A few more


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like some happy customers. nice size jacks.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

They asked for Jacks and you delivered -


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

ya it was a great day man


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty fish Adrenaline. I past you pretty close out there Saturday evening, We had started working our way back But it looked like you all were just getting started.

Look's like some happy customers you got there. congratulation's.


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice report and pics, but what are BB's? Vermillion snapper maybe?

Thanks

Jimmy


----------

